

Tell the FCC what you think about the T-Mobile Buyout - nathanh
http://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/ecfs/upload/begin?procName=11-65&filedFrom=X

======
nathanh
It's interesting to see the number of filings per docket in the last 30 days
too: <http://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/ecfs/hotdocket/list>

This one has 3,386. The next closest has 389.

------
arjunnarayan
Isn't this more a FTC/DoJ issue than an FCC issue? Anti-competitive mergers
are more general than just the FCC specifics. Besides, I wouldn't think the
FCC would have the jurisdiction to oppose the merger in any meaningful way. Am
I mistaken?

------
eli
I actually don't think the merger will be approved.

If I had more guts, I'd go short on AT&T stock right now.

